# Meat Price



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry if this has been talked about before, but how do you read the market price of goats at livestock markets. 
It say's CWT = price per pound ( understand that bit ) 
So if they say 20-40lb = price 200.00/255.00 
Would that mean a 40lb goat would be $200.00
Again sorry to be so simple just Very New and confused. :think:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No need to apologize.  Yes, goats are usually sold by the head, so you are correct in that the 40 lb kid brought $200.00. Actually, CWT is per hundred lbs.


----------



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

:clap: So I'm not as dumb as I think, thank you


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wouldn't that mean that 100 lbs of 20-40 weigh animals gives you $200-255? So if you sold 10 goats that weigh 40lbs each that would give you 400lbs of animal so you would get $800-$1020 for your ten goats or $80-$102 per goats?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That sounds more reasonable...


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Meat prices will vary by area and also vary depending on holidays.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

In that example the price is per hundred pounds. Just move the decimal over and it's $2-$2.50 per pound.


----------



## kataridin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks surveyman. That's an easier way to figure it! That 40 lb goat would be $80 at $200 per hundred weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent price if that is this week.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

At the Columbia, Tn Stock barn, 25 to 35 pound goats brought $2.55 to $4.05 per pound last week.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I wonder if higher prices for beef will/is affecting the price for goat? Could also be higher because of Easter


----------

